# Voltage jumps with GPU-Z 0.3.8



## Fahim (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello,

Just to report a issue with GPU-Z reading wrong values of current temps of HD 5850....MSI Afterburner and Everest reads the card fine....as soon as you run GPU-Z, reading goes sky high....check the threads below:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109832

and

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=331964


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed the same thing happening with my GTX280 which uses the same volterra vrms. After a little while the core voltage jumps up to 1.60 while at 2D clocks. I would normally chalk that up to a software bug but my current also hits 12A while idle. This is also backed up with Rivatuner reading the same thing.


----------

